# realistische kratzer einfügen



## Brauni (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo

ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit kratzer in eine farbebene einzufügen doch zufrieden bin ich nicht. Hier im Forum gibt es einige Links dazu jedoch sind alle nicht mehr existent.
Hat wer von euch noch ein Tutorial wie man realistische kratzer erzeugt?

mfg
brauni


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Dezember 2004)

Gucke dir mal die Tutorials auf http://www.dubtastic.com an. Da dürfte eventuell etwas für dich dabei sein. 

/edit

Ups ... Frage falsch verstanden


----------



## Xdreamer (28. Dezember 2004)

Kratzer, und auf welchem Material sollen die Kratzer rein?


----------



## Brauni (28. Dezember 2004)

einfach auf einer einfärbigen ebene (bei mir blau)


----------



## devilrga (28. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser LINK weiter.

mfg


----------

